# Bogus Immigration Agents and Lawyers



## ImigrantBC (Jul 15, 2016)

When you go and submit your documents seek clarity from registered immigration practitioners and lawyers. On the first submission at Rivonia I encountered lady X who was very nosy about what documents I submitted and I was frank with her that I submitted MICT membership not IITPSA and guess what? She wanted R15000 to facilitate the "application". I tactically refused. Got rejected submitted an appeal was rejected she kept on hinting about money. I realized that I had given so much information and approached an immigration agency which facilitated my Visa. Do not give information to immigration touts at VFS they mess things up with their informal links.

I hope you will share your stories


----------

